# NZXT Kraken X63 &amp; 3900X idle temp



## Shaun-v9 (21. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut. (Kurz zu den Eckdaten)

Ryzen 9 3900X 
NZXT Kraken X63 
NZXT h510 Elite 
Asus ROG B550-F 

Nun habe ich bemerkt das bei allen Standard Einstellungen die idle Temp "relativ" hoch ist, sowie auch die Lautstärke. 
~50°

Die Idle Temperatur schwankt auch sehr (für jemanden der von Luft kommt). 
Sagen wir mal die Temperatur steht bei 50°, geht dann im Sekunden Takt immer weiter runter. Im Schnitt so 8 - 10° weniger und springt dann wieder hoch auf die 50°.

Bei Prime95 komme ich bis max. 75°

Habe schon die WLP ausgetauscht und alles nochmal überprüft (Kabel etc., ist meine erste AIO).

Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine Idee, oder ist das Normal?


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (21. August 2020)

Ist völlig normal...
Stell dir mal im BIOS ne Lüfterkurve zusamen so wie du es für erträglich findest...

Habe selbst ne AIO, ( H100i) auf nem R7 3700X  
Kleiner Tipp im Energiesparplan bei minimum Leistung 5% einstellen da Taktet er weiter runter...


----------



## Nathenhale (21. August 2020)

Da Ryzen sehr schnell Taktfrequenzen ändert springen Temps auch rum und num. Einfach die Lüfterkurve anpassen würde sagen bis 63C max 30% oder so. Wenn möglich noch Fan Smoothing Aktivieren und ne Hysteres von 5-8C.


----------



## SaPass (21. August 2020)

Einmal bitte Alkis Blog lesen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html

Dann die Lüfterkurve anpassen. Alles bis 65°C als Idle sehen und erst danach die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen.


----------



## Shaun-v9 (21. August 2020)

Ok. Vielen Dank an alle! &#10084;


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. August 2020)

Plan B, wenn das mit der Lüfterkurve nicht so recht hinhaut: Im UEFI einfach Allcore 4.0 GHz einstellen, dann ist das Hin und Her Gespringe auch vorbei. Das langt beim Ryzen 9 dicke.


----------

